# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Η αλκυόνη...

## tonis!

Αλκυονίσες μέρες έχουμε δεν γίνεται να μην μάθουμε για την γνωστή αλκυόνη,το πουλί που στιχιώνει ιστορίες και παραδόσεις...

Η _Αλκυόνη_ είναι θαλάσσιο αποδημητικό πτηνό.
Ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Αλκυονιδών. Φθάνει τα 18 εκατοστά σε μήκος. Το σώμα της είναι ασυνήθιστα μικρό και φέρει κοντά και λεπτά πόδεια. Το κεφάλι της είναι δυσανάλογα μεγάλο, σε σχέση με το σώμα, με ισχυρό ράμφος που είναι οξύ στην άκρη. Αντίθετα προς το κακόσχημο μέγεθός της το φτέρωμά της παρουσιάζει ποικιλία χρωμάτων που σπάνια απαντάται σε άλλα πτηνά.
Η Αλκυόνη κατοικεί σε πυκνόφυτες όχθες ποταμών, λιμνών, ιχθυοτροφείων καθώς και σε βραχώδεις ή θαμνώδεις ακτές των θαλασσών. Χαρακτηρίζεται άγριο και δύσπιστο πτηνό. Στην Ελλάδα φθάνει περίπου περί το τέλος του Καλοκαιριού, αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου και αναχωρεί περί τα τέλη Μαρτίου. Έχει σχετικά κοντά φτερά και πετά σε ευθεία, χαμηλά και σε μικρές αποστάσεις. Γεννά περί την Άνοιξη 5 - 9 λευκά σφαιρικά αυγά. Τρέφεται με ψάρια και για το λόγο αυτό το κρέας της δεν είναι νόστιμο. Αντίθετα όμως το πτέρωμά της είναι περιζήτητο για στολισμούς γυναικείων ενδυμάτων και καπέλων.
Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες πίστευαν πως το πουλί ήταν η Αλκυόνη, κόρη του θεού των ανέμων Aίολου, που ο Δίας μεταμόρφωσε σε πτηνό μετά την αυτοκτονία της λόγω του θανάτου του αγαπημένου της, Κύηκα. Μάλιστα επειδή οι αλκυόνες γεννούν τα αυγά τους τον Ιανουάριο σε φωλιές μέσα στους βράχους, ο Δίας επέτρεψε στον ήλιο να λάμπει δυνατά και να ζεσταίνει τις αλκυόνες μέχρι να επωαστούν τα αυγά τους. Οι ζεστές αυτές μέρες του Γενάρη ονομάστηκαν γι' αυτό το λόγο αλκυονίδες μέρες.

πηγή:  el.wikipedia.org

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αγαπημενο πουλι!
δυσκολοστην παρατηρηση και φωτογραφιση!

ειναι πανεμορφο!

----------


## tonis!

παρα παρα πολυ δυσκολο ειδικα στην φωτογραφηση!!το εχω δοκιμασει!!μολις το πλησιασεις στα 70 μετρα εξαφανιζεται!!

----------

